# Horizon last night...



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

..The secret life of dogs - anyone see it?

Really fascinating programme and even as non dog owner I thought it was a great watch. Check it out on iplayer if you're a dog lover, I think you'll find it very interesting :thumb:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00pssgh/Horizon_20092010_The_Secret_Life_of_the_Dog/


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah I saw this, found it very interesting! Have always loved dogs but never had one

Think I may get one this year though.

Was fascinated with the fox experiments that lady was carrying out.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually missed this and we are new to dog ownership.

what was the jist of it?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I actually missed this and we are new to dog ownership.
> 
> what was the jist of it?


Basically, dogs relationships with humans, how they can pick up on things that no other animals can. Also how they can help in fighting human disease.

Some intersting experiments scientists did to see how dogs react to various instructions. Also how humans can recognise a dogs mood from their bark, that was interesting!


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh pants....do you know if it be repeated on BBC? The missus doesn't like watching the tv on the pc.

Cheers


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

How smart was that dog that could recognise about 350 objects and even from just pictures of them!! Amazing! Chimps not as clever as I thought as well it seems.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

BDazzler said:


> Oh pants....do you know if it be repeated on BBC? The missus doesn't like watching the tv on the pc.
> 
> Cheers


It's repeated on the 15th Jan, but at 2:20 in the morning.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ :lol: Don't spoil it for those who didn't see it by posting up screen grabs from the programme.

('snooker' one's coming next is it? :lol


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Viper said:


> How smart was that dog that could recognise about 350 objects and even from just pictures of them!! Amazing! Chimps not as clever as I thought as well it seems.


That dog was superb!! I said to my girlfriend 'I want that dog, not one like it, THAT ONE!'


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Viper said:


> ^^^ :lol: Don't spoil it for those who didn't see it by posting up screen grabs from the programme.
> 
> ('snooker' one's coming next is it? :lol


:lol:

Just watched it, it was interesting in places but a lot of it seemed to be assumptions without proper testing but they may have minimized how much they showed so it wasn't boring.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

jamest said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just watched it, it was interesting in places but a lot of it seemed to be assumptions without proper testing but they may have minimized how much they showed so it wasn't boring.


You're probably right; I suspect they could have gone to town and into much more detail about the scientific tests etc. but end of the day they, still have to make it entertaining and watchable I guess.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I ruddy missed most of it but it was very interesting.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thought that was a good watch. Love dogs, owned 2 dobermans and thinking of getting another.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Thought that was a good watch. Love dogs, owned 2 dobermans and thinking of getting another.


Always liked Dobermans myself, is it just me but you don't seem to see as many around now as you used too?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The Sheriff said:


> Always liked Dobermans myself, is it just me but you don't seem to see as many around now as you used too?


I think people are favouring the Staffie these days. I don't even notice that many Alsations either.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

just watched it, very good programme - will show the missus


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

I think people have gone off certain breeds now that you can't dock the tails "Legally" !?
Just my opinion though:thumb:

Yer Dobies and Rotties don't look as fierce with big long lolloping tails.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Our little Weimeraner doesn't look right with a tail either but i still love her


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> I think people are favouring the Staffie these days. I don't even notice that many Alsations either.


its because they have seen the gangster rappers on mtv with them


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Our little Weimeraner doesn't look right with a tail either but i still love her


Spoken by a true dog owner!!:thumb:
Unfortunately there is still a percentage of people who buy for looks and stature, rather than for the love of a dogs company.

Their loss i say!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

our next spinone won't look right with a tail either, but hey ho - judging's still the same in the ring


----------

